# What to do with my Reo mini



## RoSsIkId (24/7/18)

Good day ladies and gents

So my reo mini has always been close to my heart but i feel firing her up again she just dont kick as she use to. So id like to bring het into the new age. As she is now.

Reo mini SL LP
Reomiser 2
Still got the small stick leaky bottle in and got the 18500 battery.
Only got 2 18500 batteries. The other 2 prob went below the recomended charge and dont want to charge on my i2 charger. Will take them to a friend with display charger and see if they can be saved.

Normal 24g 4 wrap single coil in. Last time i checked it was .8 ohm.

So what to do?


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (24/7/18)

@RoSsIkId

What you have there is a mechanical mod, so you can't adjust your wattage. I think that with a 0.8 ohm coil, you are very likely dangerously exceeding the safe current capacity of the batteries.

You haven't given us the battery make or what wire you are using, so I can't do the math, but I recommend that you make a 7 or 8 wrap coil (based on the resistance you gave) with the same wire you are using. That is to bring the coil resistance up to between 1.4 and 1.6 ohms. Your batteries will be a lot happier, your coils will get a lot hotter and have you creating your own weather systems around your head again.

Keep well and happy vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (24/7/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> @RoSsIkIdI think that with a 0.8 ohm coil, you are very likely dangerously exceeding the safe current capacity of the batteries.


With 0.8?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## craigb (24/7/18)

aktorsyl said:


> With 0.8?


I am right in thinking that 5.25A is well within safe limits of even many of the crappier batteries. 




@RoSsIkId vape club and others have some awesome superfine mtl wire. Dual core 30 wrapped with I think 38 Ni80.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (24/7/18)

0.8ohm is well within the range for a MTL setup.

How old is the batteries? Might be time for some new ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (24/7/18)

RoSsIkId said:


> Good day ladies and gents
> 
> So my reo mini has always been close to my heart but i feel firing her up again she just dont kick as she use to. So id like to bring het into the new age. As she is now.
> 
> ...


24g wire contains a lot of metal to get warmed up, in my mini I run 28g ss at 2mm id, 5 or 6 wraps. Quick ramp up and a great MTL vape on the McFly atty.

Do not know the Reomiser but think it to be rather similar.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (24/7/18)

Adephi said:


> 0.8ohm is well within the range for a MTL setup.
> 
> How old is the batteries? Might be time for some new ones.


I think he was thinking of 0.08.


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (24/7/18)

craigb said:


> I am right in thinking that 5.25A is well within safe limits of even many of the crappier batteries.
> 
> View attachment 139828
> 
> ...



Since I don't know what the battery make is nor the wire being used , I did a google search on this: http://www.batteryspace.com/prod-specs/18500 1400mAh SCD-04-390.pdf just to get an idea what of what current the battery could produce.

The chart shows the maximum discharge rate to be 2600mA. Your calculation shows 52500mA. That is almost double the batteries capacity. 

Listen to little old me for a change. I happen to know a little bit about electricity. More resistance creates more heat. Less resistance creates less heat and works your batteries harder to produce the heat you want. Ohm's law won't prove that, but Newton's law will.

Keep safe and happy vaping

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (24/7/18)

I run my Reo Mini comfortably and safe at 0.8 ohms with AW and Efest 18500 batteries. Using simple round Kanthal wire, usually 27G.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (24/7/18)

Andre said:


> I run my Reo Mini comfortably and safe at 0.8 ohms with AW and Efest 18500 batteries. Using simple round Kanthal wire, usually 27G.



Thats the build.

So @Andre what you rate? Try get another atty?


----------



## RoSsIkId (24/7/18)

Adephi said:


> 0.8ohm is well within the range for a MTL setup.
> 
> How old is the batteries? Might be time for some new ones.


If i can get i will. Still got the efests at around 100 cycles


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (24/7/18)

Andre said:


> I run my Reo Mini comfortably and safe at 0.8 ohms with AW and Efest 18500 batteries. Using simple round Kanthal wire, usually 27G.



Ok. I think you need to give us all the facts then. You were using kenthol before. What are you using now? Different wires have different characteristics which effect heat production. 

You say you are using 18500 batteries. What make and model are they? That information will help a lot.


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (24/7/18)

aktorsyl said:


> I think he was thinking of 0.08.



Holy crap! Nice recipe for a nice fireworks display.


----------



## RoSsIkId (24/7/18)

Efest 18500 1000ma 3.7v


----------



## Raindance (24/7/18)

RoSsIkId said:


> Efest 18500 1000ma 3.7v


15 Amp CDR

Same most of us use I think. By the way, anybody know where I can get more of these locally?

Regards


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/18)

Raindance said:


> 15 Amp CDR
> 
> Same most of us use I think. By the way, anybody know where I can get more of these locally?
> 
> Regards


Efest have always been very generous with their ratings, I’d take that rating with a spoon of salt.


----------



## Raindance (24/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Efest have always been very generous with their ratings, I’d take that rating with a spoon of salt.


I am cautious with my builds and aim towards 0.5+Ohm builds. Think at the moment it is a 0.67 Ohm build therefore pulling about 6.3 Amps on a cold SS316 coil. Recon ten amps to be the safe limit, think saw that on one of Mooches tables.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (25/7/18)

RoSsIkId said:


> Thats the build.
> 
> So @Andre what you rate? Try get another atty?


I use Origin Little 16s (OL16s), but nothing wrong with the Reomizer2 for a proper MTL vape. Maybe your Reo Mini just needs a good cleaning of all the contacts and contact points, and using some contact lubricant to get that hit again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (25/7/18)

I was looking at battery specs last night on several sites for the Efest 18500, and they differed so much from one site to the other that I couldn't even guess what the true safe continuous current is on them.

@Andre, you have a good point there, but if there was any resistance between a contact and a sub ohm coil coil, I think that the contact would have burned through rendering the mod useless.

I don't trust the batteries from my research last night and I recommend that @RoSsIkId discards his old batteries and get new ones from a reputable manufacturer


----------



## Raindance (25/7/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> I was looking at battery specs last night on several sites for the Efest 18500, and they differed so much from one site to the other that I couldn't even guess what the true safe continuous current is on them.
> 
> @Andre, you have a good point there, but if there was any resistance between a contact and a sub ohm coil coil, I think that the contact would have burned through rendering the mod useless.
> 
> I don't trust the batteries from my research last night and I recommend that @RoSsIkId discards his old batteries and get new ones from a reputable manufacturer


Hi @Gandalf Vapes , when it comes to battery issues, Battery Mooch's blog is what many regard as the gospel on battery specs. Have a look here: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/blogs/mooch.256958/

Also check out his YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCePHh3NMvu3rW2LFJeOWo-Q
Really worth a watch, especially the "Mind your mAh's" video's

The problem with 18500 cells is that they are pretty scarce and not many battery brands stock them. I have only ever seen AWT and Efest in this format. 

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (25/7/18)

I love my Efests in my Reo Mini, have never had a problem, not even an inkling of heating up. 
One battery lasts a bottle-full of tootle puffs.
I have an OL16 running duals at 0.5 - 0.8 ohms for my late night dark tobacco-and-whiskey slow-time chill beside the fireplace.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (25/7/18)

@Raindance @Caramia , I got IMR 18500 through Bling, a long wait I know for my pipe. I run a 1.6 ohm commercial coil through a Nautilus Mini. They were not that expensive, but will be keeping my eyes open for other brands that may be “better” as I would love to get alittle 18350/18500 mech tube, never thought I would say those words, but the bug has bitten.. just going to have to have a refresher course with @antonherbst on how to properly wick my RDA ‘s, I’m doing something wrong all of a sudden, or I must start 60/40 for winter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (25/7/18)

I am always on 70/30, leakproof RTAs or Rugged REO (again OL16 or RM2) for anti poaching and snare removal (normally warm and humid bushveld weather), bottom airflows at home when I can actually do something about an unexpected leak, especially when the weather is hottish. O ja, and CB Prime in the RDAs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

